# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Ricky25's WorkBook

## Ricky25

ok this looks like a great place to start this exciting journey!

hey my name is Ricky, im 25 years old, ive had lucid dreams in the past but have only just become aware that it is a great thing to actually start making a hobby, ive already started seeing some practice paying off in my lucid dreams, for example, the hand reality checks, my hands popping up in my dreams seems to be a more regular occurance now, so its pleasing to see the work im doing in real world actually paying off in the dream world but i no i still have a longgggg way to go before i get good, 

where am i right now? right now i am still starting out, i find that when i become lucid i wake up very shortly after, thats through making mistakes like 'wondering when im gunna wake up / hoping i dont wake up soon,, i seem to over-do the whole stabilization process, using it even when my dream is clear, need to cut that out and focus on my awareness more, 


*Techniques*

DILD

WBTB

ADA

because my sleep pattern includes a natural ability to wake up at around 3 maybe 4am, so i use that to WBTB, im too scared to try WILD so thats something i need to get some advice and encorougement on


*Reality Checks*

Nose Squeeze

Thumb against palm of hand

Counting fingers 

(new one i just learned) touching a mirror whenever i use one to check for ripples



*Short Term Goals*

Fly

do stupid things (jump from a window, walk through a brick wall etc) to conquar fear of being hurt

Interact with a DC 

focus on the dream instead of worrying about waking soon after lucid

driving

eating to see what its like 


*Long Term Goals*


Fly around new york city a fast as i possibly can

have lucid sex (why not, guys gotta try that once right?)

learn telekenises and transportation,

learn some sweet superpowers

get to expert level  :smiley: 


*Mantras*


'i will see my hands and know that i am dreaming'

i WILL have a lucid dream tonight






ok here goes..i'll keep updating whenever i have a lucid dream

i should probably mention on weekdays i get up for work at 5am, this can be a pain in terms of my work getting in the way of my LD time, i hope that isnt the case but weekends i seem to remember dreams and get lucid alot more than weekdays so we shall see, something to monitor anyway....





1

----------


## Ricky25

ok so this makes it currently 3 days in a row of not having a dream, i dont think thats ever happened, very strange, it cant be that i dont remember them cuz i always have been able to remember something from my dreams, even if a tidbit, and if i dont remember hardly anything i still remember that i did dream at least, but the last 3 nights ive had no dreams, very strange, i'll keep reporting back on this and hope my dreams come back again tonight.

----------


## Ricky25

okey dokey, last night was great nights sleep, not surprising being the weekend, anyways its fair to say i truly believed i would become lucid in my dream last night and i did, i had 2 dreams, 1 not lucid and 1 lucid for like 3 or 4 minutes, heres what i wrote down for both of them.......


DREAM 1 *NOT LUCID*

i was eating sausage chips and gravy and giving my dogs some sausage, (one of the dogs i was feeding is actually died a few months back, so that was nice)

i was invited to some kind of party by a friend of mine i havnt seen in years, i said i might go, for some reason some woman ive seen on the tele but dont no the name of was doing some crayz acrobatics, there was a dog on the old railway lines i jumped up a tree to avoid until i realised it wasnt vicious, then i was running with a fat kid until he said he had some medical condition that meant he couldnt run, and then some random stuff involving trains and trifle, i got in trouble for eating a peanut out of somebodys trifle i thought was mine,


dreams are strange lol

DREAM 2: *Lucid Dream*

i was on a bus, the driver was acting very strange, she was driving without her hands on the wheel and she was taking us the wrong way, i thought it was strange and suddenly decided to lift my left hand up and count the fingers on them, there was 6 fingers so i shouted 'this is a dream' 

(i found it amazing that the reality checks i had been doing in the day was paying off and actually working, ive never become lucid like that before, ACTUALLY QUESTIONING A STRANGE EVENT IN A DREAM AND DOING A REALITY CHECK IN THE DREAM, i must admit that was an amazing moment!!


so i tried a few things like licking my hand lol touching a brick wall, i tried walking through the wall but it was solid so i couldnt do it, then i looked to the skys and saw a fleet of UFOS flying in formation, i tried flying but it didnt work to well, i flapped my arms and went up a bit, then i starting to fall again, i tried a swimming motion asif i was in a pool but it didnt work, i fell down, didnt hurt though of course lol then i tried teleporting, i saw a building opposite and tried to imagine myself on top of it, but it never worked, then i went running to see if i could go superman fast, i remember running really fast and not getting tired lol that was cool but i lost lucidity at that point and woke up so i cant remember if i managed to run faster than the speed of light lol 

all in all a great expierence, i was very happy that the reality checks actually paid off and me questioning reality also payed off, and i was also happy with my attemps to try things rather than constantly telling myself 'im gunna wake up soon' i tried flying, teleporting, running fast, i wasnt succesfull in doing them but least i made an effort in trying my short term goals  :smiley: 

delighted, and i felt great this morning so all in all a great night, i hope to have more soon and i hope to acheive one of my goals very soon, i want to walk through a brick wall, i was very surprised how real and solid it felt, it convinced me i wasnt gunna walk through it, i even leaned against it and didnt fall through like i have done in other dreams, that was one tough brick wall, 

in my next lucid dream i want to stick to 1 thing istead of attempting multiple things, i want 1 goal on my mind and first i will try the most common, i want to fly and become good at that, so that is my shortest of short term goals, learn to fly and nothing else until ive learned it, any tips here would be great  :smiley:

----------

